

Building an app – how do you get a team going? - socialight

I have a pretty good idea for a web app I wanna build. I&#x27;ve been grinding out for a couple of months trying to become a developer as fast as possible. I can do basic html and css, and been trying to catch up on rails and javascript.<p>I&#x27;m doing the web development immersive from general assembly next month so I&#x27;m hoping this will accelerate the process.<p>However, the app I have in mind is pretty tech heavy. I&#x27;m pretty sure it&#x27;s gonna take me a loong time to figure it all out by myself.<p>I have a business that allows me a lot of free time and a few extra g&#x27;s to hire someone, but I&#x27; don&#x27;t think I could quite afford paying a competitive rate for a great developer.<p>I really want to build this thing, even if it takes me a year and I have to do it all myself.. but I would rather work in a team.<p>Any suggestions on how to get a team going if you can pay someone (let&#x27;s say like 40k&#x2F;year) for some high tech skills.<p>Obviously hiring someone that&#x27;s gonna just leave and steal my idea would be like my worst nightmare too haha.<p>Ideally I would build a prototype and submit for ycombinator. I feel like I need to do this once I feel more confident about my developer skills.
======
matthewjames
If you are looking for someone trying to learn rails as well. I am your man! I
also know html, css, js/jQuery, php/laravel framework and some
node.js/express.js

~~~
socialight
where are you located at?

------
arisAlexis
have you looked at elance and odesk? there are many pro's there for building
prototypes and they don't bother usually stealing ideas. you can even make
them sign an NDA first if you want to.

~~~
socialight
I've worked with freelancers, but it never really works that well for REALLY
important projects. I use it for stuff that doesn't haave to be perfect.

Stuff that I want to have well made and on time, I try to do myself or in
house.

Plus I wanna understand this thing from the ground up. This is a biz I see
myself running for the rest of my life once it was going.

------
socialight
haha no takers?

~~~
meta_pseudo
I'm interested! your email-address?

~~~
socialight
where are you located!? talentwriters.now (at ) gmail

